# Paintseal.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Our Rapido had the Painseal treatment when webought it and now coming up to 3 years old I'm finding the black streaks and Kamikaze insects are not coming off with ease like they used to, in fact some of the streaks are not coming off at all. Does this mean the 5 year Paintseal guarantee is aload of rubbish?*
* I should add I have religiously kept to the Paintseal instructions and only used their products when washing the van.*
*Would I recommend this product at the price? I think you will have guest my reply. :frown2:*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> *Our Rapido had the Painseal treatment when webought it and now coming up to 3 years old I'm finding the black streaks and Kamikaze insects are not coming off with ease like they used to, in fact some of the streaks are not coming off at all. Does this mean the 5 year Paintseal guarantee is aload of rubbish?*
> * I should add I have religiously kept to the Paintseal instructions and only used their products when washing the van.*
> *Would I recommend this product at the price? I think you will have guest my reply. :frown2:*


If you have a receipt for the original treatment and for subsequent purchases of their products, then I would think you have a case, no receipts and you can't blame them really, although you haven't said you've contacted them yet.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you have a receipt for the original treatment and for subsequent purchases of their products, then I would think you have a case, no receipts and you can't blame them really, although you haven't said you've contacted them yet.


*No actually I hadn't contacted them as I had put it down to being ripped off as usual but after your post I thought yea, why not contact them, so I did and I guy from Customer Care's coming to check out my complaint on the 8th.....To be continued. :smile2:*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> *No actually I hadn't contacted them as I had put it down to being ripped off as usual but after your post I thought yea, why not contact them, so I did and I guy from Customer Care's coming to check out my complaint on the 8th.....To be continued. :smile2:*


Result, if they're coming they need to see it and will probably do something, maybe even have it detailed back to as new at their cost.

Well you can only hope anyway, some firms do still care, and the polish business is one of those who might.

Make a display of their products in your garage, like a shrine > > make em feel guilty, cry a lot for the ruination of your baby.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree wholeheartedly with Kev on this.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Kev on this.
> 
> cabby


Aw come on Cabbs, you're not being fair now, how am I supposed to have any fun if you agree with me.

I demand you retract that statement at once


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> *No actually I hadn't contacted them as I had put it down to being ripped off as usual but after your post I thought yea, why not contact them, so I did and I guy from Customer Care's coming to check out my complaint on the 8th.....To be continued. :smile2:*


 He came, he thought my complaint was justified and is going to recommend the van be redone.......fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> He came, he thought my complaint was justified and is going to recommend the van be redone.......fingers crossed.


Nice one, and of course you can recommend them for it too now, result I thunk.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I love it when the right thing happens.Well done Greygit.

Sorry did I catch you out there Kev.>>>>>>:sign6::sign6::sign6:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I love it when the right thing happens.Well done Greygit.
> 
> Sorry did I catch you out there Kev.>>>>>>:sign6::sign6::sign6:
> 
> cabby


You don't get up early enough for that Pip.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Update, as I type this a Paintseal "operative" is just finishing off after re polishing the van and sealing it....looks fabulous. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

